# [V] Playstation 2 Slim mit Spielen



## SFMysterio (17. November 2009)

Hallo,
 Verkaufe hier meine Playstation 2 Slim.

 Sie läuft einwandfrei, wird von mir aber schon länger nicht mehr benutzt.
 Es ist ein Kontroller vorhanden (auf Wunsch auch zwei).
 Memorycard (8MB) vorhanden.
 Alle sontigen Kabel.
 Original Verpackung vorhanden.

 Beiliegende Spiele:
 -Gran Turismo 3
 -Gran Turismo 4
 -Ratchet and Clank 
 -Ecco the Dolphin Defender of Future
 -Metal Gear Solid 2
 -GTA San Andreas
 -SSX Tricky
 -Jak 3
 -WRC 4
 -Smackdown VS Raw Here comes the pain
 -Smackdown VS Raw (Vorgänger von 2006)
 -Smackdown VS Raw 2006

 Alle Spiele weisen keine bis minimale Gebrauchsspuren auf.

 Bitte mit Preislicher Vorstellung hier oder per PM melden.


----------



## SFMysterio (17. November 2009)

Jetzt in eBay


----------

